# Looking for business partner advert help



## miketidball

I am looking to expand my business into Australia & New Zealand. I would like to run the following add in the press of these countries with the view of finding a committed business partners that I can work with in various business centres in each of these countries.

*Edit: No advertising allowed*

Thanks for the anticipated help..


----------



## Dexter

Usana is already widely spread in Australia. Half of Chinese in Sydney try to sell it to everyone they meet. I suggest you look through Yellow Pages® local business directory - yellow.com.au and try to approach pharmacy and chemist shops.


----------



## angelinacarlos

yeah iam also agree with dexter


----------



## ashleywatson

You want to expand your business and you need business partner , I think you make a search through the region where you want to spread your business and you must Describe your company and your products and let other companies contact you, Post Trade Leads: Sell Offers, Buy Offers, Business Opportunities .


----------



## dullah

I am looking for Australian Business buyer for wood from Indonesia.


----------



## x20

*found partner yet or not ah*

Hi ZhenZhen

Have you located a partner yet, let me know or email me.

cheers


----------



## Barbaragabogrecan

It's very helpful! Thanks for this post it will be beneficial for my friends..... This is so informative for a person who wants to start on join business. I think you will find partner very soon. Best wishes for your business and partnership. Thanks


----------

